# [SOLVED] power reg scheduler.exe???



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

I went to my start up through msconfig and unchecked what i thought was ok.....after leaving it awhile I came back and there was a message that said it was unable to go to powersave and my DSL had been disconnected. could unchecking the power reg scheduler have caused this problem....what is this and what does it do??? I am running windows98........Here is what is checked in my startup

scan registry
task monitor
system tray
load power profile
norton auto protect
critical update
en406oc task bar
load power profile
power reg scheduler v2
load=

the en406oc I think refers to my dsl connection
i put the power reg scheduler back in


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Just choose Normal Startup in System Configuration utility; click Apply; Click Ok: Follow the on-screen instructions.

Check your available resources by right-clicking My Computer; clicking Properties; Click the Performance tab. Resources available are displayed as percent there at top. Check it when you get done running the System Configuration Utility mentioned below.

Click the Start button; Run; type 'msconfig', without the quoatation marks, in the Run box and click OK; Then click the Startup tab; Uncheck anything you don't need running in the background. For reference on what's not needed running in the background in the System Configuration Utility, view this website first and print out the list:

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

It's important that you print out the above mentioned list. The site provides a printer friendly link.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

here is my startup log....look ok to you?

---------- C:\WINDOWS\desktop\StartUp.Log

Start-Ups checked at 05-18-2002 1:26:20.51a 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

StartUp Log for Windows 95/98 - Freeware by rmbox 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

Comments:

This is a log of all the programs on your computer that 
are starting automatically every time you start Windows. 
Using this log can be a quick way to spot trojans.

StartUp Log (version 1.56) - Release Date 3/11/2002

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

StartUp Log Index

1. HKLM Run 
2. HKCU Run 
3. HKLM RunOnce 
4. HKCU RunOnce 
5. HKLM RunServices 
6. HKLM RunServicesOnce 
7. WIN.INI file 
8. SYSTEM.INI file 
9. AUTOEXEC.BAT file 
10. StartUp folder 
11. All Users StartUp 
12. Misc. StartUp Configurations

__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

The following is a list of your current Start-Ups 
__________________________________________________________________________ 
__________________________________________________________________________

1. HKLM Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ScanRegistry"="c:\\windows\\scanregw.exe /autorun"
"TaskMonitor"="c:\\windows\\taskmon.exe"
"SystemTray"="SysTray.Exe"
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"
"Norton Auto-Protect"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\NORTON~1\\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET"
"CriticalUpdate"="c:\\windows\\SYSTEM\\wucrtupd.exe -startup"
"EN4060C TaskBar"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\en4060ct.exe"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

2. HKCU Run - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

3. HKLM RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

4. HKCU RunOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

5. HKLM RunServices - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]
"LoadPowerProfile"="Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme"

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

6. HKLM RunServicesOnce - Registry

[RegPath] 
"StartUp"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

7. WIN.INI File - (c:\windows\win.ini)

Your win.ini run/load lines should look like run= and load= exclusively. 
There should be nothing to the right of the equal signs.

These are the run and load lines in your WIN.INI file

run=
OldRun=

load=c:\oplimit\ocraware.exe

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

8. SYSTEM.INI File - (c:\windows\system.ini)

Your system.ini shell line should look like shell=Explorer.exe exclusively. 
You should only see Explorer.exe following the equal sign.

This is the shell line in your SYSTEM.INI file

shell=Explorer.exe

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

9. AUTOEXEC.BAT File - (c:\autoexec.bat)

(Some trojans have been known to start from this file)

These are your program startups and set paths in your autoexec.bat file

@C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.EXE /Startup
@ECHO OFF
PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\command;c:\ibmtools;c:\
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 T4
LH DOSKEY

SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\viavoice\Bin

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

10. StartUp Folder - (c:\windows\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your StartUp folder

*(No start-ups found)*

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

11. All Users Folder - (c:\windows\all users\start menu\programs\startup)

Shortcuts to any program will automatically start when placed here.

These are the shortcuts located in your All Users StartUp folder

*(No start-ups found)*

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

12. Miscellaneous StartUp Configurations

-============================- 
Registry StartUp Directories 
-============================-

Should show the Start Menu StartUp and All Users StartUp directories

.....................................................................

[1] HKCU - Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders

"Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[2] HKCU - User Shell Folders

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

[3] HKLM - Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Shell Folders

"Common Startup"="C:\\WINDOWS\\All Users\\Start Menu\\Programs\\StartUp"

.....................................................................

[4] HKLM - User Shell Folders

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\User Shell Folders

.....................................................................

-=======================- 
Registry Shell Spawning 
-=======================-

Open Commands for Executable File Types

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.exe file - RegPath = HKCR\exefile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.com file - RegPath = HKCR\comfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" /S \"%3\""
(.scr file - RegPath = HKCR\scrfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.bat file - RegPath = HKCR\batfile\shell\open\command)

@="\"%1\" %*"
(.pif file - RegPath = HKCR\piffile\shell\open\command)

@="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\MSHTA.EXE \"%1\" %*"
(.hta file - RegPath = HKCR\htafile\shell\open\command)

-=========================- 
HKLM RunOnceEx - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

-=========================- 
HKU (.Default) Run - Registry 
-=========================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

-==============================- 
HKU (.Default) RunOnce - Registry 
-==============================-

[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

-================================- 
StubPaths - Registry (Partial Listing) 
-================================-

(Please see the StubPath.txt on your desktop for complete listing)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components

"RealStubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\IE4UINIT.EXE"
"OldRealStubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\IE4UINIT.EXE"
"StubPath"="c:\\windows\\COMMAND\\sulfnbk.exe /L"
"RealStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"OldRealStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:OE /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"StubPath"=""
"OldStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"RealStubPath"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\OUTLOO~1\\setup50.exe\" /APP:WAB /CALLER:IE50 /user /install"
"StubPath"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\\WINDOWS\\SYSTEM\\verisignpub1.crl"

-=================- 
DOSSTART.BAT File - (c:\windows\dosstart.bat)
-=================-

@echo off

REM Notes:
REM DOSSTART.BAT is run whenenver you choose "Restart the computer
REM in MS-DOS mode" from the Shutdown menu in Windows. It allows
REM you to load programs that you might not want loaded in Windows,
REM (because they have functional equivalents) but that you do
REM want loaded under MS-DOS. The two primary candidates for
REM this are MSCDEX and a real mode driver for the mouse you ship
REM with your system. Commands that you want present in both Windows
REM and MS-DOS should be placed in the Autoexec.bat in the
REM \Image directory of your reference server. Please note that for
REM MSCDEX you will need to load the corresponding real-mode CD
REM driver in Config.sys. This driver won't be used by Windows 98
REM but will be available prior to and after Windows 98 exits.
REM
REM This file is also helpful if you want to F8 boot into MS-DOS 7.0
REM before Windows loads and access the CD-ROM. All you have to do
REM is press F8 and then run DOSSTART to load MSCDEX and your real
REM mode mouse driver (no need to remember the command line parameters
REM for these two files.
REM
REM - You MUST explicitly specify the CD ROM Drive Letter for MSCDEX.
REM - The string following the /D: statement must explicitly match
REM the string in CONFIG.SYS following your CD-ROM device driver.

rem MSCDEX.EXE /D:IBMCD001 /l:g /m:8
MOUSE.COM

rem C:\WINDOWS\CWDINIT.EXE /A

LH C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\MOUSE\MOUSE.EXE

-=================- 
WININIT.BAK File - (c:\windows\wininit.bak) 
(name) (type) (size)(modified)(time) 
wininit bak 539 05-17-02 4:27p
-=================-

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SETB133.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SETB141.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SETB143.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SETB145.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTML.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTML.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SETB151.TMP
c:\windows\snmpapi.dll=c:\windows\snmpapi.001

-=====================- 
Screen Saver Settings (Possible system.ini start-up) 
-=====================-

SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DFLOW~1.SCR

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- Supplemental Environment Information -

TMP=c:\windows\TEMP
TEMP=C:\windows\TEMP
winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\IBMTOOLS;C:\;C:\VIAVOICE\BIN
windir=C:\WINDOWS

File - c:\windows\Wininit.bak

========================================================================== 
__________________________________________________________________________

- End -


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

you can mark this one solved... power reg was checked in start up and when i checked power management in control panel it was set to go to standby after 30 minutes......changed that and now is ok. thanks for the help


----------

